# New Boy



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Thought I'd say hi as returning to the fold of TT ownership having been absent for a few years due to RS4 Cab followed by Q7 ownership.

Used to have a 3.2 in Avus Silver with Red leather interior. Part ex'd it at Epsom Audi 06/07. Whose got it now?

Waiting for a TTRS


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC to help keep you going as you wait wwwttoc.co.uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

